# We Buy Any Car.Com



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone any experience (good or bad) with these people.

Got my lock fixed and two new rear tyres on the Passat, just needs an MoT and then it'll be off.

Had a nightmare trying to sell a Golf around this time last year on eGay and AutoTrader - the number of sub-human tyre kickers that came to criticise was unbelievable - so would like any easy sell, if possible, this time around.

Cheers.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

they don't pay "market rate", they try and put the price down further when they actually see the car...

not had anyone actually go through with a sale to them.....maybe others had...

just put in a brand new car to see how much they try and con you...IIRC our company 5 series, just out of the wrapper was quited as £13,000 :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I tried my car with them a few months back.. bare in mind nissan are selling them same car, same year higher mileage for 18k (and probably not as good condition paint wise)...
I know this is above market value.. i would expect market value around 16.5-17k

they offered 11k :doublesho

rip off merchants.. 
theyre advert mentions about dodgy tyre kickers... doesn't mention its them though:lol:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

What i don't like about this company is the obvious rip off attitude and the increasing amount of dealers who say "put your car into we buy anycar.com and we'll see what we can do for you from that price" when asking about trade in.If you say ok then but we'll put the car i'm considering buying in and pay you that they get really arsey.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

GSD said:


> What i don't like about this company is the obvious rip off attitude and the increasing amount of dealers who say "put your car into we buy anycar.com and we'll see what we can do for you from that price" when asking about trade in.If you say ok then but *we'll put the car i'm considering buying in and pay you that *they get really arsey.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I did that as well!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha thats brilliant GSD.. wouldn't have thought of that!!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I've never had to deal with them, but you have to remember they are a business. 
Of course they are going to offer below market value, as they need to add their profit & sell it on. They are not going to pay market value & add their profit, then it's becomes over valued in the market price and unable to sell.

If they are offering waaay below market price & trying to con customers, then that's another story, but if that's the case nobody will ever sell to them. 

If people think they can get more from selling else where then they are free to do so. It's up to them to look at getting a better price elsewhere too.

Just as people research & look for deals & best price when it comes to buying a car, they same should apply when it comes to selling, imo.

Just my thoughts :thumb:

Imo, depending on the car, i would have thought an enthusiasts forum/group would be a good place.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> they don't pay "market rate", they try and put the price down further when they actually see the car...
> 
> not had anyone actually go through with a sale to them.....maybe others had...
> 
> ...


You should see some of the turds they put through the auctions....my god its like a smoke bomb has been let off in the auction hall.

They are a bunch of thieving ba*****s in my book....and you would be way better off sticking the car on Piston Heads or even Autotrader!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kh904 said:


> I've never had to deal with them, but you have to remember they are a business.
> Of course they are going to offer below market value, as they need to add their profit & sell it on. They are not going to pay market value & add their profit, then it's becomes over valued in the market price and unable to sell.
> 
> If they are offering waaay below market price & trying to con customers, then that's another story, but if that's the case nobody will ever sell to them.
> ...


I agree, but I have put them in the same basket as the "loan till pay day" and "cash for gold" people, as well as the no win, no fee monkeys....

They are all out to prey on the weak and the desperate..... they should be looked at very carefully IMO

:thumb:



nick_mcuk said:


> You should see some of the turds they put through the auctions....my god its like a smoke bomb has been let off in the auction hall.
> 
> They are a bunch of thieving ba*****s in my book....and you would be way better off sticking the car on Piston Heads or even Autotrader!!


I agree...

:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*We buy ''any'' car*

About 2 years ago i tried them with my 5th gen prelude, very tidy too. They offered me the princeley sum of £ 50. I know it's older than they are used to but come on! Don't quote me on this, but, apparantley they agree a price in principle, you take it to them, then they get the magnifying glasses out and half their offer due to some atom sized dust left round the gear stick. If you are having trouble shifting it, try pistonheads or find a trader who buys them for cash.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

have you tried your local auction house ? there rates should be bwtween 25-45 to enter a car for three goes, stay away from the big nationals as there rates will be bonkers and as dull as it sounds imo i wouldnt make the car to clean makes everyone think why is it here if someone can look at a car and think i can clean that up and make a few quid away you go, might be an option for you.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Beware! Don't go near there! ThEy will also hound you with emails! They offered me 4k chePer than book value for afar last year


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

They try and rip you off big time offered me £180 for my old rover I sold it on for £800. There's knocking a price down and there is taking the utter ****.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Good and bad; I've heard bad experiences but a relative took a W-reg 1.2 Fiesta in, no MOT and needing about £500 of work to get an MOT and got £1,100 for it which I thought was decent. 

If I recall, all their cars are passed onto car supermarkets so they're looking really for very mainstream stuff.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I got offered £900 for a car I ended up trading in for £1600 at a main dealers. Pretty sure the car ended up on a forecourt for £3000. I was much happier trading in that selling to them. 

Also got the millions of email afterwards... at least they offered an increase in price. But tiny.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

John @ PB said:


> Good and bad; I've heard bad experiences but a relative took a W-reg 1.2 Fiesta in, no MOT and needing about £500 of work to get an MOT and got £1,100 for it which I thought was decent.
> 
> If I recall, all their cars are passed onto car supermarkets so they're looking really for very mainstream stuff.


strewth thats better than alright thats a cracking deal


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Strangely enough I have got the best deal by p/xing my last two cars.

Got £4k for a Jimny I thought was worth about £3500 and £6k for an Astra I thought was worth about £5k. And they picked them up too. Yes we obviously bought newer cars and had to pay for them but it was a surprise and VERY convenient.

Selling without p/xing is a horrible thing to have to do. Dealers all hate you and selling privately is up there with filling out tax returns in terms of unpleasantness.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> If I recall, all their cars are passed onto car supermarkets so they're looking really for very mainstream stuff.


Not our local WBAC centre. I asked when i was up with a mate selling his old megane what happened to the cars and the guy informed me that WBAC have their own auction housein manchester where the cars are sent :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Sold a turd of a Beetle to them for £300 more than I expected.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Can the people comparing WBAC to a trade-in price realise these are very different transactions please?

WBAC serve a purpose. No-one forces someone to sell their car to WBAC. I don't think it's any more underhand than any used car transaction.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

They offered me about £250 for my 406.Which was worth a grand all day.I got £750 off my brother for it.
Shes running sweet at 97k


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

my step dad nearly sold his old van wel a 06 plate renault trafik to them. tryd it on ebay but no luck so had a quote online and was the price he wanted so arranged a appointment they then dropt the offer by £300 but my step dad excepted so they arranged a day to take the van back up and do the paper work.

took the van back up and was a difrent guy working that day and as they was going through the paper work seen that the van was in the business name and then they didnt want it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> WBAC serve a purpose. No-one forces someone to sell their car to WBAC. I don't think it's any more underhand than any used car transaction.


how long have you worked for them?!?!? :lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

They WILL knock you on the offer price, its really an absolute last resort before driving said vehicle into a lake.
I know selling on ebay and pistonheads is hassle but frankly for the void in money between the WBAC price and private sale price, its got to be worth it.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

John @ PB said:


> Good and bad; I've heard bad experiences but a relative took a W-reg 1.2 Fiesta in, no MOT and needing about £500 of work to get an MOT and got £1,100 for it which I thought was decent.
> 
> If I recall, all their cars are passed onto car supermarkets so they're looking really for very mainstream stuff.


Not true at all they have slots at BCA auctions....CCC car sales is what they go under if I remember correctly.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

GSD said:


> What i don't like about this company is the obvious rip off attitude and the increasing amount of dealers who say "put your car into we buy anycar.com and we'll see what we can do for you from that price" when asking about trade in.If you say ok then but we'll put the car i'm considering buying in and pay you that they get really arsey.


Classic:lol::thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> Can the people comparing WBAC to a trade-in price realise these are very different transactions please?
> 
> WBAC serve a purpose. No-one forces someone to sell their car to WBAC. I don't think it's any more underhand than any used car transaction.


It' different when the trade are using them as a yardstick on trade in price though.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

I think you have to be desparate to sell your car to WBAC. Probably better putting it through BCA Sure Sell if its in good condition.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I did that as well!!!!
> 
> :thumb:


Your dealing with a business though, there are margins and overheads.

You buy food...the mark up is huge, you buy detailing kit again mark up is huge.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

GSD said:


> It' different when the trade are using them as a yardstick on trade in price though.


I know quite a lot of people in the trade and none of them would even think about uttering the words WBAC!

Traders usually have glassnet nowadays so put your reg in and get the price from there.

I assume the WBAC site prices are generated from Glass trade value with an auto percentage chop.

It can work in the sellers favour too as the guides get some prices wrong, ie they are higher than the real market value, they can absorb this anyway if they are really taking the pee as much as people report.

At the end of the day though, they offer a service albeit a dodgy one but so do rent boys, the final decision is yours


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

thing is tho i dont get how they can offer someone £50 for a car, i get less hassle just driving it to a scrap yard and with the price of scrap would get alot more then £50 :s


----------



## xaddiction (May 10, 2007)

WBAC is owned by car craft.

Who are a bunch of twunts.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

GJM said:


> Your dealing with a business though, there are margins and overheads.
> 
> You buy food...the mark up is huge, you buy detailing kit again mark up is huge.


<<Sarcasm mode>>

Really, it's a business?!?!!? with margins?!?!?!!?

WOW.......:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

You are right, I should never, ever try and get a better deal for myself by using the same tactics...no, I'll just pay whatever stupid price they are trying to sell for...because it's a business with margins and overheads.... ohhh the shock, I never knew that!!!!!

Next you will be telling me they have kids to feed at home and need the money....



<<Sarcasm mode>>

Oh, and btw...I know what margin most of the retailers are getting here for detailing products, and it's not huge.... 

:thumb:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

GSD said:


> It' different when the trade are using them as a yardstick on trade in price though.


Which for me makes the traders doing this just as bad, if not worse than WBAC!

On a positive note, a mate of mine took his SAAB to WBAC last year with a knackered clutch and DMF amongst other things. They paid the price they'd quoted him for it which was only a couple of hundred pounds less than what the dealer had offered him as a part-ex price. Needless to say he was over the moon with them!


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> <<Sarcasm mode>>
> 
> Really, it's a business?!?!!? with margins?!?!?!!?
> 
> ...


First of all, any trader saying see what WBAC can do is not really who you want to be dealing with in my book

However you did and it seems that saying 'we'll put the car i'm considering buying in and pay you that' is getting you a better deal?

Obviously that's not going to work considering they work on a retail price and a trade price (creating a MARGIN...wow) and WBAC give less than trade so it's inevitable any dealer presented with this suggestion is going to get 'arsey'

I can see where they are coming from as by using the WBAC price they can then offer you a better price.

But yes some will have kids to feed....and MARGINS to pay...ie VAT man.

I know margins as well and the margins in car care products are at a far higher percentage than cars but then that's obvious, not sure where about you have it at, but sounds like your off the mark.

Tesco/Costco buy in bulk and get savings, WBAC buy in bulk and again there is savings to be had, as much as you, I and the next man hate what they stand for, they do provide a service that a lot of people are glad of.

Again there is two sides to the motor trade and the public, I could tell a few stories about public getting 'arsey' when they are blinkered and reality hits home, plenty of them are liars as well...the list goes on.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

graeme_t said:


> Which for me makes the traders doing this just as bad, if not worse than WBAC!
> 
> On a positive note, a mate of mine took his SAAB to WBAC last year with a knackered clutch and DMF amongst other things. They paid the price they'd quoted him for it which was only a couple of hundred pounds less than what the dealer had offered him as a part-ex price. Needless to say he was over the moon with them!


Yes that's my opinion too, as said you've got to ask should I be dealing with this person using them as a benchmark.

What you also see in the motor trade is where a car is very competively priced, people flock in and expect to get more than retail for their car...usually because they paid way over the odds at a main dealer or AC and the like, or because they got offered 'x' amount for it...often turns out they got offfered that 9 months ago, often against something twice the price...heard plenty of them.

Like I said two sides and WBAC is there to be used or not, some people can score from it as your mate did but it's not WBAC he's screwing really, it's the poor person who thinks he's getting a bargain at auction then realises he's been sold a lemon.


----------

